# [req] calling all themers/porters/mods !



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Would love to see some more themes being made/ported to the gingeritis roms, both 3d and 1.3. Its an odexed rom, so alot of mods and other things dont work with it, even the mods/themes for the older versions dont work on the new release based on the new 2.11 base. Both roms have a huge following so your work would be greatly appreciated!

Personally i would like to see a dark and green theme, like burst's plurstar alpha v5 port, or the mattedgreens port, But thats just me 

We also really need a non transparent notification pulldown menu with the wifi on/off working in quick settings and bottom centered clear button, as well as colored/themed status bar icon packs with circle battery w/ percentage, and colored/themed dialers that dont break call settings

Please post in this thread if your interested in doing something, whether it be a full blown theme, a port, or some mods. Any help is greatly appreciated!

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

i agree. Im actually trying to study up on themeing because i feel the thunderbolt doesnt have enough themers.


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> i agree. Im actually trying to study up on themeing because i feel the thunderbolt doesnt have enough themers.


It's mainly because the Thunderbolt is the most difficult to theme

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I just tried my hand at theming, but i cant seem to get the icon packs to show up, and still need to theme the dialer and lockring.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## whotahn (Jun 10, 2011)

Droid DOES!! said:


> It's mainly because the Thunderbolt is the most difficult to theme
> 
> This thread has been Thunder struck!!


If that's the case McLuvn & Stoney666 would be flippin bored with any other device!


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

I am also learning to theme. My main hangup now is the dialer. I am still learning that one. Sonami I am working on a dark green theme actually as my first one. It is a Hulk theme. Got icons, wallpaper, lock ring, lock screen, battery mod so far. when im done i'll pm you and let you know. If you are interested cool. If not cool. I also have a King Kong one in the works but have no idea what to do for icons on that other than a font I have


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"TDubKong said:


> I am also learning to theme. My main hangup now is the dialer. I am still learning that one. Sonami I am working on a dark green theme actually as my first one. It is a Hulk theme. Got icons, wallpaper, lock ring, lock screen, battery mod so far. when im done i'll pm you and let you know. If you are interested cool. If not cool. I also have a King Kong one in the works but have no idea what to do for icons on that other than a font I have


Word, sounds good!

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------

